# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Berglas desvela su Any Card at Any Number

## magokreuss

Ya esta la a venta el libro THE BERGLAS EFFECT

después de décadas a la espera, la comunidad magica tendrá acceso directo al SECRETO MEJOR GUARDADO del ilusionismo.

Yo ya pedí mi ejemplar, al irrisorio precio de 120 euros

Creéis que el secreto se corresponderá con la leyenda?

----------


## MJJMarkos

No, no se corresponde. Es un efecto cometa.

Un saludo.

----------


## renard

En que consiste el efecto?

----------


## Ravenous

Cualquier carta en cualquier posición. Literalmente. Al menos es lo que dice la leyenda, yo estoy con Markos en que es un efecto cometa.

Pero oye, si el libro se basa en eso, y da buenas explicaciones para aprovechar dicho efecto, bienvenido sea.

----------


## renard

Gracias Revenous.

----------


## magokreuss

Pues espero que la cometa al menos vuele....

esta prologado por el propio Tamariz

----------


## magicfelipe

Y si miras el indice del libro, ya veràs por donde iban los tiros de Berglass, y que no realizaba el efecto siempre de la misma manera...

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Y si miras el indice del libro, ya veràs por donde iban los tiros de Berglass, y que no realizaba el efecto siempre de la misma manera...


RMR, 2007, MJJMarkos:

"Nada, yo según estoy leyendo a Kauffman y demás, es un efecto cometa impepinable".

Pues eso, para el público es tremendo y seguro que es lo que sienten. Pero me da que sienten lo mismo que muchas versiones existentes en el mercado. Para magos, simplemente creo que somos "víctimas" del marketing de los EEUU en este tema.

Con esto no digo que exista el efecto, pero sólo para el público existe, pues probablemente todos les hemos hecho ese efecto a muchos espectadores.

Es que ayer me vi la reunión de RMR de la cara al número Felipe!

PD: Leyendo el índice ya me da un tufo a "El juego que no puede ser explicado" de Vernon que ni pintado. Que es lo que ocurrió con ese efecto antes de ser publicado por Ganson. Que era un cometa enorme :P

----------


## luis_bcn

alguien podria explicarme lo de efecto cometa ? a que os referís ? a que ya hay muchas versiones y esta es una de ellas?
p.d : siento mi ignorancia ,pero quiero salir de dudas y prefiero preguntar

----------


## Pulgas

> alguien podria explicarme lo de efecto cometa ? a que os referís ? a que ya hay muchas versiones y esta es una de ellas?
> p.d : siento mi ignorancia ,pero quiero salir de dudas y prefiero preguntar


*¡Ojo, que estamos en zona abierta!*

----------


## Ravenous

No me parece que sea algo para esconder. 
El efecto cometa es un efecto psicológico por el que el espectador recuerda un juego como más increible de lo que realmente fue.

----------


## eidanyoson

Es decir, la mayoría de los juegos bien ejecutados y con su ambiente mágico ¿no?

 Lo digo porque cada año que pasa la gente que me vio dice que levité más, de hecho la útlima vez casi vuelo ¿eso es un efecto cometa?

----------


## luis_bcn

> No me parece que sea algo para esconder. 
> El efecto cometa es un efecto psicológico por el que el espectador recuerda un juego como más increible de lo que realmente fue.


muchas gracias ravenous !!

----------


## logos

"Subtle Scam" es una versión reciente de ACAAN (any card at any number: cualquier carta a cualquier número) que me parece bastante buena....

----------


## Ravenous

Si, eidan.

----------


## ignoto

¡Cuidado con el efecto cometa!

Llevo tiempo ejecutando una rutina en la que una predicción correspondía con una carta elegida por el público sin baraja. O sea, escrita en un papel por uno de los asistentes.

Muy crecido por el efecto ante público profano y animado por gentes que lo recordaban como una maravilla, se me ocurrió presentarlo ante magos.

Aparte de decir aquello de "¿Y por qué no lo haces con una baraja?" interrumpiendo la charla, no les hizo ni fu ni fa.

----------


## luis_bcn

el efecto cometa esta muy bien que te pase ,pero tiene sus inconvenientes ,me explico.
hace un tiempecillo estabamos en el bar donde paro y uno me dijo ,luis me encanto el juego del hombre que timaba a la gente ,el que luego nos sacaste de nuestras carteras las cartas firmadas que ibas enseñando ,era para alucinar  y salto el de al lado y dijo yo tambien alucine , no lo entiendo como una carta firmada salio de mi cartera sin tu haberte acercado .
p.d: el juego es el del mago versuis tahur ,uno de los juegos que mas me gustaba hacer ,porque ya no lo puedo hacer ,ese es el inconveniente que le veo al efecto cometa,xDD

----------


## josep

MagoKreus. Al final como acabò el tema ? Compraste el libro ? Si es asi, es verdad, segùn dicen por ahi, que no explica totalmente el juego ?
Saludos .

----------


## magokreuss

El libro lo compre el dia que puse el post, pero aun no me ha llegado y empiezo a ponerme nervioso pues hace casi dos meses...debe de estar al caer

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

120 pavotes por el efecto, esperemos que valga la pena y no sea un producto de merchandising por llevar la etiqueta de "el secreto mejor guardado de la historia de la magia...".  Y más por un solo efecto. Estamos llegado a un punto donde hay magos que empiezan a ser más empresarios que magos, y te venden a su abuela si hace falta. (obviamente tienen que vivir de algo, pero leñe, es una cosa es una cosa, y otra cosa, es otra cosa!)

----------


## Iban

*Contents*
Foreword (Juan Tamariz)
Preface
Introduction
Invisible Control
The Magic in David Berglas’s Card Magic
A Closed System
David Berglas Talks About Personality and Presentation
Beware the Obvious
He Never Touched the Deck
Searching for Perfection
Zen in a Pack of Cards
Think a Card
Any Card at Any Number
Small Tools and Party Tricks
Magician’s Choice
Mind Mapping for Magicians
The Set-Up Deck
Jazzing Around with a Set-Up Deck
The Berglas Effect
The Act: The Berglas Effects
Last Word


Pues a mí que este índice me suena a "te hablo de pájaros y flores y acabas sin enterarte de nada...".

----------


## magokreuss

Algo habra que merezca la pena hombre, como por ejemplo los 3 dvds que acompañan el libro

Ya os contare... Si termina por llegarme

----------


## Iban

Sí que genera curiosidad, sí. Pero el riesgo de perder 120€ sin tener muchas referencias del contenido... Te gusta el peligro, ¿eh?

----------


## magokreuss

107 para ser exactos.

No me gusta el riesgo, me gustan los libros, me chiflan.

El prologo ya es una garantía de calidad para mi

Con un libro nunca se pierde, podrás pagar de mas pero nunca se pierde

Que no viene el ACANN realmente, no lo se, pero vendran mas cosas de seguro interesante.

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues en cuanto te llegue nos lo comentas.

Siempre había pensado que el truco no existía o no era como lo decían, pero pues ahora si estoy confundido, les dejo un video de Lu Chen, realizando el efecto en la EMC frente, entre otros, el propio David Berglas, me dejo perplejo cuando lo ví, más limpio imposible.

‪http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h98zp6hw_jk

Saludos.

----------


## Tracer

j=d€r... habia leido que lo habia hecho en el emc, pero... de leerlo a verlo.... **** tu.... vosotros vereis lo que querais pero es "magia"... ¿luchen se marcho del evento en escombra voladora?

----------


## Barbarroja

Anonadado me hallo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, la verdad es que le ha quedado "niquelado". A mi se me ocurre una manera de realizarlo, el problema es que depende mucho de la buena o mala fe de las personas que escojas (que serían aleatorias eso si).

 Pero siendo japonés, lo mismo es una carta electrónica que cambia al nombrarla a la carta elegida. La tecnología al servicio de la magia, como siempre ha sido...

----------


## Tracer

No es japones... ¬¬

----------


## eidanyoson

Taiwanés. Ok. Era una forma de escribir. No dejáis escapar ni una jejeje.

----------


## Tracer

Se que no es tu comportamiento, te tengo por un ente cultivado y mucho, pero es un tema que me toca la pera personalmente, disculpa no queria mal rollo

----------


## MagDani

He visto el vídeo y me ha encantado es formidable.

Espero que cuendo te llegue el libro nos comentes si realmente viene explicado y si te ha valido la pena.

Por cierto ¿dos meses? ¿y de donde viene (país) si se puede saber?

----------


## magokreuss

Jejeje si viene podéis estar seguro de que no os lo diré jejejeje

De USA, es que el Sr. Kaufman se los pisa bien pisao

----------


## renard

No quiero conocer el secreto seguro que es algo imposible en la vida real,en el mejor de los casos tiene pre show y en el peor no me lo quiero ni imaginar.

----------


## josep

Alguien tiene El cerebro 3S de Crhis Kenworthey ? Parece que tiene algo que ver con nuestro misterioso juego, aunque no estoy seguro. A ver
si alguien nos lo aclara.
Saludos màgicos

----------


## MJJMarkos

No, no tiene que ver.

Y habiendo visto la charla y la actuación que hizo en la Emc no tiene nada que ver lo que hizo luchen con lo de Berglas, y el efecto, descubriréis que no es el santo grial.

Los capítulos dedicados al jazz magic deben daros una pista.

Esa es mi impresión tras la emc.

Desde mi samsung galaxy s

----------


## luis_bcn

no lo puedo ver !! arggggggggg,el martes eugenio y toni nos lo explicaban a mi y a gabi ,a gabi ya le habia llegado a los oidos pero no lo habiamos visto ,segun ellos la mejor version que han visto de la carta al numero, como la puedo ver !!
p.d : ya lo he visto ,espectacular !!!!

----------


## S. Alexander

Fue la bomba durante el Essential, más limpio imposible, pero no me creo que sea tan limpio siempre.

A mí también me huele al juego que no se puede explicar a leguas  :001 005:  ¡A ver si recibes ya el librito!  :302: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## magokreuss

Pues lo acabo de recibir, el problema en el retraso fue que di un apartado de Correos como dirección de entrega y el paquete viene por DHL EXPRESS por lo que llevaba a la deriva casi un mes.

La presentación del libro es genial, el encuadernado perfecto y los 3 dvds vienen de manera muy coqueta.

No he podido ojearlo tan solo por encima, o visionar los dvds. 

Como curiosidad el prologo de Tamariz esta en castellano

Vienen bastantes efectos y no hay fotos sino dibujos

Espero que en el fin de semana pueda leer algo

----------


## MagDani

Bueno pues ya nos contarás (no el secreto, claro está) si no, el hecho de que si en el libro viene o no viene la explicación real de como hacer el juego y si es factible hacerlo tal cual lo vemos en el vídeo de EMC.

un saludo

----------


## ignoto

¡No!
¡no les cuentes nada hasta septiembre!
¡Que se roan las uñas de los pies hasta las rodillas por el suspense!

----------


## magokreuss

En el vol.8 de Semi Automatic Card Tricks de Steve Beam viene un ACAAN de Lewis Jones que es similar al que realizo Lu Chen en la EMC.

Aunque el uso de un compinche nos tire la ilusión por los suelos, hay que ver, si fuera así, como de tocada ha dejado a la comunidad magica mundial, dándole vueltas al coco.

Y nos recuerda que la magia es para el publico y para ello este efecto es demoledor, aun en el caso que se cumplan nuestras sospechas.

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, yo ya sé cómo se hace la versión de Lu Chen, y no creo que tenga nada que ver con la de Berglass.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## joepc

Claro que no es lo mismo.
Berglass lo hace con publico real en condiciones de actuación, Lu Chen hace una versión al estilo Criss Angel.

----------


## Tracer

> Claro que no es lo mismo.
> Berglass lo hace con publico real en condiciones de actuación, Lu Chen hace una versión al estilo Criss Angel.


Eso de que lo hace... Por lo que yo se unicamente lo habia hecho un par de veces...

----------


## joepc

Yo tengo un vídeo donde lo hace en una actuación.

----------


## magokreuss

Iba a preguntar eso mismo, alguien le ha visto hacerlo aunque sea en video?

----------


## Tracer

okis, me callo entonces...

----------


## Sarbatxo

¿Habeis visto este?
‪The Berglas Effect (Any Card at Any Number)‬‏ - YouTube

----------


## magicfelipe

> ¿Habeis visto este?
> ‪The Berglas Effect (Any Card at Any Number)‬‏ - YouTube


Antes de Lu Chen se comentaba mucho el efecto de Marc Paul, pero se discutía si todo lo que se ve en ese programa de TV es "real". Se comentó que Paul usó Preshow para lograr el efecto. Luego Marc Paul publlicó un efecto que comercializaba llamado Afected by Berglas, que muchos pensaban era el efecto que presentó en ese programa de TV, pero ni se le acercaba.

----------


## magokreuss

Bueno el libro promete bastante, aunque tiene matices.

Según Kaufman esta magia no podrá ser llevada a cabo por cualquiera pues esta basada sobre todo en mucha psicología, grandes dotes de misdirection a la vez de una gran autoconfianza. Pero no desesperaremos si no somos uno de esos afortunados a los que si les funcionara, porque promete que independientemente de lo seamos o no te hara crecer magicamente si o si.

La cartomagia de Berglas, no se basa en sleights, matemagias, juegos automáticos ni juegos con historia elaboradas, por lo que te proponen vaciar tu mente, o al menos hacer un hueco a un tipo de cartomagia totalmente distinta.

Berglass procede de la siguiente manera:anuncia lo que va a hacer, lo hace y luego recalca lo que ha hecho.

Te recomiendan leer el libro desde el principio y no ir en busca de los efectos sin conocer la manera de pensar y actuar de Berglas

A grandes rasgos el libro trae:

-muchos juegos de los que Berglass considera de arte menor (como Ascanio)

-un estudio de su Think a Card, esto puede ser desde mi punto de vista lo mas interesante del libro, pues da un abanico de posibilidades enorme

-y claro el ACAAN y BERGLAS EFFECT que es lo mismo pero no es igual (SORPRESA)

-Los dvds son super interesantes pues ves actuar a Berglas y lo ves realizar sus ACAAN una y otra vez, ante diferentes audiencias, y vas sacando conclusiones (sin leer aun la parte correspondiente)

y ya no se si decir más por si meto la pata

----------


## S. Alexander

Mete la pata, tranquilo, métela... =P x'D Es broma, precaución, amigo conduhtó...

----------


## MagDani

No digas mas que si no, vamos a tener que ingresarte cada uno un euro y así recuperas lo que compartes con nosotros. JAJAJA.

Seguro que tienes entre manos una joya.

----------


## mnlmato

¿quién se apunta? donaciones de 1€ cada miembro del foro... y que comparta!!! :D

----------


## magokreuss

Jajaja al final me saldria gratis

----------


## MagDani

Gratis no, ganarías un pastón, pero chico aquí cada cual que aguante su vela, nosotros babeamos y tu disfruta de tu libro, algún día veremos un vídeo tuyo en el laboratorio y te achicarraremos a preguntas

----------


## ralfompo

Aquí está la versión de Lu Chen, casi idéntica a la que realizó en el EMC: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yquvd8dnOwA


Durante siglos los físicos del mundo estuvieron detrás de un sueño: el movimiento continuo (el movimiento sin alguna fuerza que lo provoque). Desde luego no lo consiguieron, porque el movimiento continuo es imposible.

Durante decenios, los magos del mundo estuvieron detrás de un sueño: el efecto Berglas "puro" (sin "trampas"). Desde luego no lo consiguieron, porque el efecto Berglás "puro" es imposible (salvo una absoluta casualidad).

Partiendo de esta base, no hay duda de que Lu Chen usa comp***** para su teatralizada versión del efecto ACAAN. Yo creo que lo suyo ha sido un desafío admirable y ¡divertido!. Porque, ¿puede haber mayor desafío para un mago que engañar a muchos de sus colegas más encumbrados en el mundo? Todo un homenaje a la leyenda viviente de Berglas.

Hasta me imagino el pensamiento y mensaje de Lu Chen: "Señores: este es un homenaje a el señor Berglas, una leyenda viviente. Todos saben que el efecto Berglas es imposible. Yo voy a hacer a continuación el efecto Berglas. Y estoy seguro de que a muchos de ustedes de alguna manera los voy a engañar. ¡A ver si descubren cómo lo hice!"

No veo nada de malo en esta actitud. Al contrario, entre colegas me parece una sana y divertida actitud.

----------


## ralfompo

La versión: ‪

‪

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Entre colegas sólo? ¿Por qué?

Yo lo digo en serio: Llevo meses planeando una sesión completa de 20 minutos con más o menos 5 juegos en las que yo no haga absolutamente nada más que presentar efectos imposibles sin ser yo el productor del método. Para profanos y para magos.
¿Cuestión de mérito? Como si no tuviera mérito pensar.
¿Cuestión de mérito durante el acto? Como si no tuviera mérito ocultar y presentar.
¿Cuestión de mérito no reconocido para _el otro_? Le invito a un par de cervecitas. ¿Quiere alimentar su ego? Le devuelvo la misma moneda cuando quiera.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## ralfompo

> ¿Entre colegas sólo? ¿Por qué?
> ....................
> S. Alexander


Perdón. Tal vez no me expresé claramente. Yo me estoy refiriendo a la presentación del efecto Berglas que hizo Lu Chen ante sus colegas en el EMC/11, de la que tanto se habló en este hilo y que ya no se puede ver públicamente por reclamos de propiedad, por lo cual inserté otro vídeo de Lu Chen con una presentación casi idéntica.

----------


## luis_bcn

si que se puede ver aun .
‪EMC2011

----------


## ralfompo

Gracias, Luis_bcn.

Me encanta la presentación que hace Lu Chen. Porque trata a todas esas eminencias como si fueran niños. ¡Genial!

----------


## luis_bcn

> Gracias, Luis_bcn.
> 
> Me encanta la presentación que hace Lu Chen. Porque trata a todas esas eminencias como si fueran niños. ¡Genial!


yo no la entiendo ,jejejjeje,pero me fio de ti.
de nada

----------


## ralfompo

Bueno. Ahora quedamos a la espera de los comentarios de *magokreuss* acerca del libro.

----------


## luis_bcn

una cosilla ,alguien se acuerda de que carta eligio?? el numero lo se ,pero la carta no me acuerdo y si es por casualidad un 5  hay tongo,xDDD,el video ya no esta, :(

----------


## Mag Marches

creo que era UN 7 de picas......... creo xD

----------


## lalogmagic

siete de treboles.

De hecho eso me parecio extraño, la gente acostumbra decir aces y reinas y lo que mas he escuchado son corazones, claro eso es lo que yo he escuchado más pero no creo que sean datos como para generar constantes.

----------


## Tracer

volvemos a lo mismo... que consideramos tongo? una tecnica que no conocenmos, una tecnica que conocemos pero no aprobamos. El hecho es que luchen los (nos) dejo a todos con la boca abierta. lo echamos por tierra por que no nos gusta como lo hace o por que no lo sabemos, pero eso hace que sea menos magico? yo creo que no, hacerle el truco a un profano, ¿flipa? pues ojala pudiera hacerlo mil y una vez. no lo aceptaria si fuera que todo el publicop estuviera compinchado, o si hubieran cortes de camara y tal, pero si no...

----------


## spalnndsstest

Pensais que usa comp***** la version de LuChen ? Se ve vende por 15$ 
y creo que la explican en el DVD Sniper de Red Tsai, 
Alguien tiene certeza del metodo?

----------


## magtonen

Hace muy poco Dani DaOrtiz ha sacado un ACAAN y a mí me encanta. es como dani, fresco y muy pillo. pero funciona!! por 10 euros....yo estoy supercontento.

----------


## b12jose

> Hace muy poco Dani DaOrtiz ha sacado un ACAAN y a mí me encanta. es como dani, fresco y muy pillo. pero funciona!! por 10 euros....yo estoy supercontento.


¿No tiene uno publicado en Utopia? ¿Es el mismo?

Saludos

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> ¿No tiene uno publicado en Utopia? ¿Es el mismo?
> 
> Saludos


 Si, es el mismo.

----------


## b12jose

> Si, es el mismo.


Gracias

----------


## magicjavier1

¿Dónde viene el A.C.A.A.N explicado en utopía? No encuentro el juego en sí, solo conceptos e ideas de Dani.
Copiado del indice de utopia: 

A.C.A.A.N	 
 	Introduction	 
 	The importance of Numbers | Importancia de los números	 
 	The 18 Number |El número 18	 
 	Directing the Spectator | Dirigiendo al espectador	 
 	A.C.A.A.N (Trick and Explanation - Juego y explicación)

A mí el último punto no me aparece en el DVD. ¿A vosotros os aparece?

----------


## Guanter

Creo que esta en el volumen 3.
Habeis visto el ACAAN de woody aragon ?

----------


## Luke

En este video hablan del libro de Woody y hacen su ACAAN. A partir del minuto 11 más o menos. No tiene desperdicio.
Wizard Product Review 5-10-11 - YouTube

----------


## Guanter

yo lo vi hace unos días, estoy deseando pillar woodysmo o woodyland para ver como lo hace  :Smile1:

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Por lo que he oído en woodysmo no esta, esta en Woodyland y en A Book in English.

----------

